# Which cage is the better option out of these two?



## rusalka (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to be a pet rat owner for the first time ever in about a month or so and I'm excited beyond belief. I've admired them for very many years! However, due to the unpopularity of pet rats here in Ukraine, it's been difficult to find a suitable cage. I've probably been in ten different pet stores and the selection consists of flimsy little hamsters cages and guinea pig cages which are unsuitable due to low height and big bar spacing. Fortunately, my cousin who lives in Moscow has sent me a couple links to online stores in Russia that have a decent selection (though still limited compared to what I've seen in Canada and America....aka the Critter Nation *insert dreamy sigh* )

Anyhow, here are the two cages I've seen that have caught my interest. I'd love your opinions on them! 

The Savic Zeno 3
The Imac Rat 80 Double
I've come across some reviews for the Savic, but can't find much of anything about the Imac. It is bigger in terms of height, but it's also a lot more expensive (almost $100 more). I'm worried about the wooden aspect and whether or not it will clean well, although i suppose i could always either remove the platforms or cover them with something. I do plan on lining with fleece, if that makes any difference. EDIT: Oh, and I'm getting two male rats!

(Side question: what do you guys use to clean your cages? When I owned hamsters a few years back, I had one of those cages that came apart really easily into a whole bunch of small pieces, so once or twice a week I would put those all into the sink and let them soak in water+vinegar, them scrub them with baking soda and rinse+dry. Obviously rat cages are a lot bigger so soaking it in the sink isn't a good option hah.)


----------



## rusalka (Aug 25, 2014)

I hate to double post, but I've used up my one edit and just came across a third option which seems fairly good as well. The Ferplast Jenny. It's a little cheaper than the Imac and seems to be of better quality. I got out the measuring tape and it would fit perfectly on one of the tables/dressers in my room. Seeing mixed reviews about it though :/ Some people are saying that it rusts easily and that their rats managed to nibble through the plastic base. Have any of you owned this cage before?


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

It depends on how my rats you're going to have. Also, rat calculators help a lot to see how many you can comfortably fit in a particular cage. Personally the second you posted looks like the best to me, but again it just depends on where you want to put it and how many you want to house.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've got the savic zeno 2 which isn't as long - it's the same size at the ferplast Jenny. It can house 3 male rats. The zeno 3 would probably hold 4 males. The build quality I think is better on the zeno than the green imac cage. The zeno feels solid and the door catch feels strong. 
The access on the zeno is not great, but the imac looks like it has absolutly tiny doors - believe me, poor access will get annoying fast! The wood will also go bad quickly, meaning you will have to fork out extra money for new shelfs.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Here's a quick pic of my savic zeno 2 so you can get an idea of how it can look once it's full of accessories (and rats!) A good alternative to the critter nation cages in Europe if you can find somewhere that delivers, is the savic royal cage - basically the same design. Another nice cage I've been looking at is the blenheim little friends rat cage. You might find that one on eBay, the price is reasonable (again not sure of availability on Ukraine?)


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Size concerns aside, get the biggest doors you can find! Oh gosh, do tiny doors get REAL infuriating. I have one that has reasonably-sized doors and I'm still looking longingly at those CNs. Cleaning off levels with your arm all discombobulated is a great way to get aches and pains and cuts. Not to mention pee and poop all over you  Gosh, those doors are tiny. Bless your heart!

For cleaning, since my cage is so huge when I have to do the whole thing it goes in the tub/shower. I do use baking soda, too  And vinegar when I have to. You can wipe the levels down daily with paper towels/baby wipes with a little vinegar solution too. You know? I find my rats MUCH easier to clean up after than the hamsters ever were. So there is that!


----------



## northmcqueen (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't speak about the first two cages you posted but I have a ferplast Jenny for my boys. It's difficult to clean and get things in and out of, as it only has a small door on the top, and two small doors at the bottom. The shelves are also a bit irritating, one of mine is jammed in so hard it doesn't look like it's ever coming out. My boys do love the hanging tube though, and it is a good size.


----------



## rusalka (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I've decided that the Imac cage is out of the picture because of the _tiny_ door and wooden aspect. Also not going to take my chances with the Jenny because of how many bad reviews I've read. I did however come across a Savic Freddy 2 which is in-stock from the retailer I'm planning on buying from, and the consensus on that cage seems to be quite good! So I'm going to have to decide between the Freddy and the Zeno, which seem pretty alike to me and are nearly the same price as well. Hm!



Kitterpuss said:


> Here's a quick pic of my savic zeno 2 so you can get an idea of how it can look once it's full of accessories (and rats!) A good alternative to the critter nation cages in Europe if you can find somewhere that delivers, is the savic royal cage - basically the same design. Another nice cage I've been looking at is the blenheim little friends rat cage. You might find that one on eBay, the price is reasonable (again not sure of availability on Ukraine?)


Love your cage set up! It looks so cozy  What size wheel do you have in there? I have a 12" Wodent Wheel that I plan on putting in, just wondering how much space it would take up.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Thanks! I like to switch things up and move stuff about every so often to keep things interesting for my three monsters. Its getting colder here in Scotland so I've been adding a few cozy beds for winter snuggling. 

I have a 12" Savic wheel so you should be able to get the wodent wheel in no problem.

The savic zeno and Freddy 2 are going to be very similar, so it comes down to personal preference on looks. I liked the thick frame around the zeno, and the neutral black colour of the base section. The freddy comes with a corner toilet and carry handles, but apart from that all the accessories should be the same.


----------

